# weird pottery jar



## Sir.Bottles (May 12, 2010)

I just found this & again I don't have any idea what is it. at the right jar has a print BOURNE BRISTOL the left jar has no print at all. is it another type of british ink?
 is it valuable? Please somebody help[]


----------



## bostaurus (May 12, 2010)

I think they were preserve jars..


----------



## woodswalker (May 12, 2010)

http://www.deltaarchaeology.us/historic_ceramics.htm#STONEWARE


 I don't know if this will help....It's a lot of reading but might be somewhat informative to you....
    I love the jars...how big are they?


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2010)

Hey Leonard,

 They're lookin mighty British to me. I always associated Bourne with Denby, from the stoneware P & J Arnold inks with the arched impressing:






 "J. Bourne and Son

 Paste Type: stoneware 
 Paste Color: brown 
 Surface Finish: salt glazed 
 Decorative Technique: incised 
 Approximate Date: 1850-early 1900s

 The Bourne company dates back to 1809, but the "J. Bourne & Son" mark was not used until about 1850. It is a master ink bottle, the kind used to fill inkwells in school desks. Bourne made large quantities of the bottles for P&J Arnold, a London shop, in the late 1800s. Marked bottles can be found in sizes ranging from about 5 to 9 inches tall. Bottle appears to read:

 Vitreous Stone Bottles
 J. Bourne and Son.
 Patentees
 Denby Pottery
 Near Derby
 P. & J. Arnold
 London

 Sources:
 http://www.antiquebottles.co.za/Pages/Categories/Ink.htm
 http://www.cyberattic.com/stores/minnesotasfinest/items/514392/item514392cyberattic.html" From.

 Could you photo any markings, please? What are the dimensions? You always come up with some interesting stuff from some far flung places. I wanna know how you do dat.






 PS: Geeze, I did not preview this post before hitting the ignite button. That Arnold image was a tiny fraction of the image that showed up. Sorry for the huge picture. Meanwhile, I agree with bostaurus that they're probably preserves of some sort. A food for sure.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 13, 2010)

They are 4 3/4 inch tall[]


----------

